# finally done with bridge



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

finally done with last bridge for a while, this will connect everything! i had a friend weld it at work, he did most of the work its made of 1 in square tubing, the base is 1/8 in flat stock 12in wide, 66 in long, the middle struts are 16 in high, going down to 10 in high on ends. I have tubing underneath to give it more strength. there is flat stock running between struts, really came out good, my friend at work welds everything, he is veery good. 









as you can see i have not connected it totally yet, it was to muddy to do to much, i got it in and laid the track, i still have to put tapcon screws into the bridge abutments yet. i had to try it out with my new dash-9 that i just finished also.








thanks to Del  at G-scale graphics for the bridge signs.








it weighs a lot, i still have to adjust it a little bit, i was to excited to finally get it out there on a nice day, except that was why it was so muddy.

















 cant wait till it dries out, then i can connect and run! 

tom h


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tom.

Your friend has served you very well.  That bridge is very sharp and will last for a very long time.  It's great.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow  that sure turned out nice.     Looks great.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Holy smokes that is nice. With all that metal I think that thing could hold a car!!! 
Nice work and thanks for sharing. 
Terry


----------

